# Market place



## Hawwy (Sep 22, 2013)

Why can i not view anything in market place it says i do not have permission i been a memeber on here as long as i can remember


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Hawwy, When did you last check for access ?
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You only just noticed? Have another look :wink: All explained in the market place pink rules by the way.


----------

